# New Arrival - Tissonic



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been idly trawling for a Tissonic for a while and had been looking for a good condition blue-dialled ESA 9164, but when this one turned up on ebay and there wasn't much interest, I took a punt and came away with a bit of a bargain.



















It was on a nasty plastic strap when I got it and was filthy. A quick going over with an old, damp, toothbrush and the addition of a new strap, and it looks pretty good, I think.

The crystal is heavily scratched, but it feels plastic, so I'll clean that up when I get a chance too.

As the blue F300 still isn't back from the watchmakers, this one will do me for meetings etc.

That makes four F300s now and I'm still looking.

Does that make me an addict?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice



Who. Me? said:


> Does that make me an addict?


Oh Yes!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats on the Tissonic, sounds like you got a bit of a bargain there, well done. A bit of polywatch should sort out that crystal no problem.

As for being an addict I think pg has hit the nail on the head .

Esa 9162/4's have a strange allure don't they, all the convenience of quartz but with that lovely smooth seconds hand, usually wrapped up in a 70's case and dial, they have so much more personality some how. Of course knowing that they were a brief blip in movement design adds to the attraction, well for me anyway.

Is your blue faced Tissonic like this one but with a day?










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Is your blue faced Tissonic like this one but with a day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I don't have a blue-faced one (yet), but, yes, I was looking for the day/day version of the one in your pic.

One came up on the forum sales section a couple of weeks ago with a foreign day-wheel, but I'm looking for one in English. I've heard that the wheels are nigh on impossible to get hold of, so I'll keep trawling ebay and see what pops up.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

As noted in the Omega thread, took this and the Omega apart at the weekend, so I could sort the crystals without damaging the movements.

Here's the 'after'...



















I used PG's tip again, wet & dry followed by Brasso! Works a treat on acrylic.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice Tissonic, amazing isn't it..take away a name..make the the same watch( well nearly) and let somebody get an absolute bargain many years later..god bless branding!!

As for the Day/date wheels, difficult yes..impossible no...if you find one with a foreign day..buy it, i can supply you with an english one.









Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice indeed - well done for tidying it up


----------

